# SAT II Scores: Best or Most Recent?



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone, I had a question about submitting the SAT subject test (SAT2) scores to private colleges (AKU, Shiva, DIMC, etc). If I take all three required tests (bio, chem, physics) twice, would the school accept the highest scores of each test or the most recent ones? 

Ex. if I got B:700 C:660 P:650 the first time, and then got B:650 C:700 P:690 the second time, would the grade that the school counts be the highest for each test (B:700, C:700, P:690) or would it be the most recent scores (B:650 C:700 P:690) only.


----------



## MapTheSoul (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, its good to see that I'm not the only one with this question. I've taken each multiple times with varying results. I'd really appreciate an answer to this question as well.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it depends on how old your scores are. As far as I know they can't be more than 1-2 years old. If they are both under 1-2 years then you can send whichever score report you wish.


----------

